# منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية للخريجين ( 9 شهور )



## TO BE (18 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة التسجيل فى منحة وزارة الاتصالات هيبدأ يوم 23 من الشهر دة
ودة الموقع عشان لما التسجيل يفتح
http://www.mcitprof-train.gov.eg/

ودة برنامج فية التلات امتحانات الموجودين فى الاعلان IQ , IT , English
كان فى حد من الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى حطة قبل كدا بس انا مش متذكرة اسمة
البرنامج من هنا


منقوووووووووووووووووول


و ادعلوى بان يوفقنى الله فى حياتى الاجتماعية والعلمية والعملية .


----------



## am_em (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك وييسرلك الخير ويبارك لك فى عملك...........وجميع المسلمسن


----------



## م/حسام (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamed bio (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه للهندسة الطبيه اى دوره تفضل حد يا جماعه يقول رايه


----------



## لويزا (6 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة كنت عاوزة اسال امتى التقديم للمنحة لخريجى 2009؟؟؟؟ياريت حد يفيدنى فى الموضوع ده ...وشكرا ليكم


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمودعمرو (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعة متي تبدأ المنحة بالضبط اللي عارف موعد محدد يقول.................


----------



## أمير الزمان (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة 
أرجو منكم الكتابة قدر المستطاع باللغة العربية الفصحى


----------



## mahmoud-it (1 سبتمبر 2010)

من وجهة نظري اهم مسارين بالنسبة لسوق العمل هما

1- Database Development & Administration
2- Networking Infrastructure & Security

و بالنسبة لشرط شهادة التويفل الشركات بتعمل كورسات مكثفة لتجهزك للا متحان , انا اعرف ناس قدمت و سجلت في شركة ICC  "فى اسكندريه" و كله تمام و ده تليفون الشركة 
ت: 034874497
موقع التقديم www.mcpitprof-train2.gov.eg


----------

